# anyone try this???



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

anyone???


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

What is that stuff?


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

Never used it but i have heard of something like that before, but as long as you take care of your tank its not needed.


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

well. i have added 15 of those cubes into my 50G tank...now..my nitrate is 20-40, phosphate 1-2..and it stays this way for over 2 weeks now. those cubes are the best ferts that i've ever see...


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

where can you get them and how much?


----------

